# Cats lost and gained



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

We lost our boy Jinx last Monday. He started acting funny the previous Friday and we took him to the vet. He had a urinary blockage and had unfortunately not showed any symptoms until he'd suffered kidney damage. Despite our and the vet's best efforts, he passed Monday afternoon. Fortunately, I was able to get off work early and come home to grieve with the family and bury my sweet boy. Gracie's missing him bunches. They were good playmates, always chasing one another around. Our other cat, Salem, spent two whole days looking behind furniture trying to find him.

Today, we went to the county shelter where we got Jinx and picked up another cat. A 2 year old spayed female we're calling Storm. Mostly because she's the color of a storm cloud. She's adapting well and getting comfortable here. Hopefully she'll come to be as happy here as Jinx was. We weren't really out to replace him, but it became very obvious we had a surplus of love around here without him and what better way to honor him than to rescue another unwanted shelter kitty. 

First shot is Jinx and Gracie, second is Salem on his favorite perch, third is Storm.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Adopting another animal is indeed a great honour to your lovely Jinx. There is a special place in heaven for those who rescue animals. You're in....


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss .............but you are right, it is a nice tribute to Jinx to give another kitty a home in his honor! I'm sure Gracie & Salem will find a great playmate in Storm! 
Storm is one of my very favorite colors for a cat! A pretty kitty for sure!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Very pretty storm...so sad to hear about jinx


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sorry Jinx had to leave for the Bridge, ArmedOptician. May your precious boy rest in peace. I'm sure he has blessed Storm and he is watching over her integration into your family. Good thoughts for all to go well and our family wishes you every happiness.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am so sorry. Jinx was gorgeous and your other two are lovely. 

Thank you for adopting Storm, what a beautiful way to honor Jinx.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry about your loss. Your pack is very handsome. Welcome Storm you are quite a beauty!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am sorry that you lost Jinx, but am happy that Gracie and Salem have a new friend in Storm


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost Jinx but it was wonderful of you to rescue another kitty, especially an adult. Where I live I see so many adult cats in need of homes and it breaks my heart because I'm allergic to cats so I can't adopt one.


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, we got another one. Meet Rain.


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

Everybody in one shot! Storm turned around, but at least we got them all in. Salem on top, then Rain, and Storm on the bottom. Gracie on the left, about due for a haircut, lol. It really warms my heart to adopt another good kitty from our local shelter. Rain is a 1 yr old neutered male. He's super duper sweet. Another nice addition to our fur fam!


----------



## Guccigrl (Apr 11, 2013)

It is so hard to lose a beloved family member.

Thank you for opening your heart and home to those two gorgeous grey cats, both so beautiful.


----------

